# Id This Piranha



## beantown79 (Aug 15, 2010)

please id this piranha. identical to red belly in every way, but he's straight black w alot of gold metallic flecks down the side of the body. the belly is light beige. hes a pygo. very dominant ow the tank/


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

A picture would help a lot. 
If he's black and he's in the pygo family, it's maybe a sing of breeding behavior...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

WTF were the pic.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Are you seriously asking for a serious Id without pics.

If it looks identical to a red belly then it is one


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Carassius auratus auratus with an owner who doesn't see any differences could also be an option









No pics = no possible ID


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

beantown79 said:


> please id this piranha. identical to red belly in every way, but he's straight black w alot of gold metallic flecks down the side of the body. the belly is light beige. hes a pygo. very dominant ow the tank/


-Identical to a rbp would be a rbp

-gold metalic flecks can be on any piranha

-light beige belly can be any pygo depending on type and enviroment

-very dominant could be any pygo too

We need a pic for an acurate ID as none of the discription you gave us was criteria thats overly helpful for an ID. Get us a clear flank shot and we can tell you for sure.

My guess would be a red thats possibly in breeding mode if its black, but since discriptions are relative to individuals your black may not be the same as mine. Im also assuming you can correctly ID a pygo and its deffinitly not a serra.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice pic you got there.


----------

